# Question for the rod building guru's



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Lamiglas G1000 Surf/Bar Series

I was wondering, they offer this series in 12'0 GSB144 2MH rated 6-16oz and 13'6 GSB162 1MH rated 6-16oz. I prefer a 12'6 stick. That being said, could the 13'6 whoch is one piece be cut down to 12'6 and would it change the rod any OR would it just be better to get the 12'0? Does that 6 inches REALLY make that much of a difference? Just curious.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

yea 6 inches really does. but if your cutting down a 13' 6 to 12'6" that would be 12"


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

If you prefer a 12'6" lami use to make a 150" I'm sure some tackle shops still have a few but if not Mud Hole still sells crb surf rocket rod blanks LSB1502mh made by lami It is 12'6"


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Paul, what weight you looking to throw? If you arre looking to throw heavy 8-10+oz look for you a Rainshadow 1509 or Tommy has a great sounding heavy heaver out now.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Paul; I have a 1509 here Also


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I have found that it's best to buy the length/action that you need rather than cutting down a longer blank. You may not like what you created..

To answer your original question: Cutting down a rod blank will definitely change it's action. The 'flex point' will move and create something else. Cutting from either the tip or butt will also cause different effects. JMHO C2


----------

